# A point of principle



## Writeorwrong (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello everyone,

As a newcomer to this interesting-looking site (but not to writing) may I introduce myself and ask for a little bit of research assistance.

I write under the name of Douglas de Hundesham, have written several hundred bespoke poems, a few short stories ( sold locally) one complete novel - self-published on Lulu and sold about thirty copies - and about a dozen incomplete novels that I will finish one day (probably).

Last night an interesting concept popped into my mind and, before I put a lot of thought into it, I would appreciate advice from anyone who has knowledge of UK court procedures, at least as far as the rules on contempt of court are concerned.

I have in mind a situation where a witness's principles prevent them from saying - or writing down - a string of profanities heard whilst a crime was taking place. What I want to know is how long a court can detain someone for being in contempt and - if they fail to purge that contempt - what the court's ultimate sanction could be.

Furthermore, if while being detained, the witness was so outraged by his treatment that he refused to conform to authority. i.e, refused to eat, drink, walk, speak etc., what could, or would, the authorities do with him?

A complete answer, whilst it would be wonderful, is not expected, but any little clues or comments would be very well received.

Regards,

Writeorwrong


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.

Contempt of Court and Reporting Restrictions: Legal Guidance: The Crown Prosecution Service (contempt in the face of the court)

You could also try one of the free legal advice websites:

Right Solicitor - Free Legal Advice from UK Solicitors

Best of luck,

Bo-


----------



## Writeorwrong (Jul 6, 2012)

bo_7md said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> Contempt of Court and Reporting Restrictions: Legal Guidance: The Crown Prosecution Service (contempt in the face of the court)
> 
> ...



Thanks for that...the "free" service want to charge £9.99 because this is apparently, a criminal matter...the other link looks promising and I will need to study it a bit to see if it helps.

Cheers.


----------

